# 2008er GT Avalanche 3.0 Disc empfehlenwert?



## pingo (12. November 2007)

Mein Sohn ist am 2008er GT Avalanche Disc 3.0 interessiert. 
Leider hat GT keine Gewichtsangaben auf seiner Homepage. 
Weiß jemand was das Bike komplett wiegt?
Ist das Bike empfehlenswert?
Danke


----------



## GT-TEAM (12. November 2007)

schau doch einfach mal bei dem gt-fachhändler vorbei, dort bekommst du sicher genaue infos.

Joachim Pokorny
Am Haidenkeller 9
55127 Mainz - Marienborn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pingo (13. November 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> schau doch einfach mal bei dem gt-fachhändler vorbei, dort bekommst du sicher genaue infos.



Danke da waren wir gestern. Das Bike gefällt uns. Wollte halt mal Eure Meinung hören und da wir keine Waage dabei hatten die Frage nach dem Gewicht.


----------



## oliversen (13. November 2007)

pingo schrieb:


> Danke da waren wir gestern. Das Bike gefällt uns. Wollte halt mal Eure Meinung hören und da wir keine Waage dabei hatten die Frage nach dem Gewicht.



Hallo pingo,

Ich unterstelle mal folgendes Szenario:
Du bist lange Jahre Biker und liebst den Sport. Wahrscheinlich hast du ein oder zwei Bikes, Schrauben ist nicht dein Hobby. Dein Sohn ist nun ca. 12 Jahre alt und faengt an sich fuer den Sport des Vaters zu interessieren. Nebenbei mach der Junge noch einen anderen Sport. Ihr seid euch nicht sicher ob die MTB-Leidenschaft des Vaters vom Sohn geteit wird.

Das Avalanche 3 ist sicher eine gute Wahl um deinem Sohn den MTB Sport naeher zu bringen. Sicherlich hinterlaesst das Bike einen schweren Eindruck wenn man sich einmal an leichte Hardtails gewoehnt hat. Ich kann dir das genaue Gewicht nicht nennen, denke jedoch das da 13kg schnell zusammen kommen. Stoeren wuerde es mich nicht, denn das Bike ist sicher eine ganze Stange billiger als Hardtails der 10 - 11kg Klasse. 

Das Bike hat einen soliden Rahmen. Meiner Meinung nach das Wichtigste. Ich vermute das eine Suntour Federgabel verbaut ist. Sicher nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber die kann man ja tauschen wenn Sie in die Knie geht. Das gilt uebrigens fuer die meinsten Anbauteile des Avalanches. Frisst dein Sohn den MTB-Bug und heizt nach der Schule ueber die Trails, wird er ueber kurz oder lang die Anbauteile verschleisen. Austausch dann jeweils gegen was leichtes/besseres. Der Rahmen wird so einiges verkraften.

Und sollte sich dein Sohn, wider erwarten, doch ehr fuer Blockfloete spielen interessieren, stimmt bei dem Bike der Schulhof-Coolness-Faktor ueber lange Jahre. 

Ich wuerde einen Versuch wagen.

oliversen


----------



## pingo (13. November 2007)

Danke. Ich denke mal Du hast uns gut beschrieben.
Soll 549 Euros kosten.


----------



## berni1812 (13. November 2007)

Hallo,

wir als GT Händler haben diese Saison sehr viel für diesen Bereich das Avalanche 3.0 verkauft, und zwar ohne Scheibe! Wenn man mal überlegt, dass die Scheibenbremse die verbaut ist (Tektro mechanisch) mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt nicht gerade eine Wucht ist, und diese dann noch unnötig aufs Gewicht drückt, wäre es bei einem "noch nicht so kräftigen?" Jugendlichen sinnvoller auf die Scheibenbremse zu verzichten und dafür ca. 1 kg weniger Bike den Berg hinauf treten muss!

Das Avalanche 3.0 Disc kostet nächstes Jahr übrigens 479 Euro UVP!

Meine Empfehlung wäre für deinen Sohn das Avalanche 2.0 von 2007! Das hat nämlich den besseren und leichteren Rahmen wie das 3.0 und ist zudem noch besser ausgestattet!

Siehe hier:

http://stores.ebay.de/1a-bikes

Gruß Berni


----------



## Bastieeeh (13. November 2007)

Oh oh - trotz der guten Informationen macht Werbung hier immer die Mods munter...


----------



## pingo (14. November 2007)

berni1812 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir als GT Händler haben diese Saison sehr viel für diesen Bereich das Avalanche 3.0 verkauft, und zwar ohne Scheibe! Wenn man mal überlegt, dass die Scheibenbremse die verbaut ist (Tektro mechanisch) mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt nicht gerade eine Wucht ist, und diese dann noch unnötig aufs Gewicht drückt, wäre es bei einem "noch nicht so kräftigen?" Jugendlichen sinnvoller auf die Scheibenbremse zu verzichten und dafür ca. 1 kg weniger Bike den Berg hinauf treten muss!
> 
> ...



Danke für die guten Infos.
Was wiegt denn das 2007er Avalanche 2.0 Disc?
das 2007er Avalanche 2.0 mit V-Brake?
und das 3.0 Disc
das 3.0 mit V-Brake?
Was sind die entscheidenden Unterschiede 2007/2008? Was wurde modifiziert?
Gilt 479 Euro UVP für das 2008er 3.0 Disc ab 01.01.2008?
Welche Rahmengröße ist "44" (das ist mein Sohn probegefahren)? M?


----------



## berni1812 (14. November 2007)

Die genauen Gewichte weiß ich nicht auswendig, aber ich denke mal dass das 2.0 knapp unter 13kg hat, und das 3.0 knapp über 13kg so wie Sie fahrbereit sind! Die Disc Versionen ca. 1kg mehr!

Die UVP von 479 gilt natürlich ab sofort, die Bikes sind ja schon lieferbar!

44cm ist ein S Rahmen!

Für 2008 gibt es etwas höherwertige Rahmen, der Unterschied fällt aber sehr gering aus!

Das 3.0 mit V-Brake steht bei uns schon in der Ausstellung, und es ist bei der Jugend der absolute Renner! Matt schwarz, mit cooler Optik!

Sehr schön ist auch das 2.0 mit V-Brake (matt blau)!


----------



## pingo (31. Dezember 2007)

OK. Wir haben jetzt das Bike:
Ein 2008er GT Avalanche 2.0 Disc in Größe M
Hat akzeptable Scheibenbremsen (super Test in der aktuellen Mountain Bike), ist recht leicht, sieht sehr cool aus und er kann es prima handeln (Körpergröße knapp über 1.50cm). Wir haben schon Wheelies und Bunny Hops geübt.
Inkl. Steckschutzblechen und Ständer haben wir die 500 Euro etwas überschossen, aber das war es wirklich wert. Mein Sohn ist total begeistert. Bernie1812 hat uns einen fairen Preis gemacht.

Danke nochmal für die Tipps hier.


----------



## enfantterrible (5. Januar 2008)

Gratuliere!

Da hat dein Sohn ein gutes Bike. Habe mein Ricochet mit 12 bekommen und ich fahre es immer noch!!!! Ein GT kann man halt nicht so einfach klein kriegen.

Also euch beiden viel Spaß beim biken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

